# Opals



## mellowyellow (Sep 30, 2021)

*Photographer*: *Mila Zinkova*



Seen above are two opalised fossil shells found in Coober Pedy, Australia. The name Coober Pedy comes from the Aboriginal words kupa pity and means "white man in a hole" because the opals are collected in mines. These opals were first discovered in 1915 by accident when a teenage boy found a few rocks while his father and he were looking for gold.

_Though the exact cause of opal formation is still disputed, many believe that silica was carried down into rock crevices by heavy rains. Once the water evaporated, what was left was a silica gel that then hardened over the course of what some believe is millions of years. This didn't happen overnight! It takes roughly 5 million years to solidify just one centimeter of opal. This theory makes sense considering opal has water in it. The water content of an opal can be upwards of 20 percent but is usually in the 5 percent range._


----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2021)

I do love opals....They're my birthstone, after all.

I have an opal ring that I bought in the Grand Bazaar in Istanbul over 50 years ago that has 50 small opals in it.

It's gawd-awful tacky and I think I've worn it in  public once but for some reason I love to look at it occasionally. Sentimental reasons, I guess..... a reminder of good times.

Wearing opals is supposed to bring you luck and protect you from evil.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm not a jewelry sort of person but opals have always fascinated me. I've bought a few for lady friends over the years.


----------



## Victor (Oct 25, 2021)

I like opals too but they are expensive. See them at gem shows held in major cities in Europe and U.S.--if covid rules permit it. I wouldn't trust buying gems online, nor should you. Large gem quality opals are rather rare.


----------



## Mike (Oct 25, 2021)

I quite often watch a programme about Australian Opal Miners.

Very educational.

Mike.


----------

